# OETTINGER RULES - Got My Car Dynoed :)



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

Hey guys got my car dynoed with a group of air cooled VW guys at SAS today, im eccstatic got 120.7kw (161.8hp) at the wheels as it was my best run where my first run was 120kw. It was 28 Degrees today so the weather was not the best but im really happy with this figure as stock WRX's with 160kw get 110kw so i have around 165kw (225hp)i think.
So Oettinger mods are conservative:
As they claim 143kw for chip
10kw for 76mm Turbo back exhaust
And 5kw for the cold air intake
Thats a total of 158kw i wonder where i got the other 7kw from 
heres a pic of the dyno plot (sorry about the poor quality)








As u can see my air fuel ration is running a littler lean at 15:1 but Oettinger warned me this having the 76mm exhaust system, the ideal ratio should be 14.7:1 so its running ok
My service this week at Oettinger will also provide a richer program for my ECU and a 4.5 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator which will give it even more power 
Cheers guys
Costa............. 
PS chucked in some pics since u guys love A3's sooo much







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: OETTINGER RULES - Got My Car Dynoed  ( XXX 1.8T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: OETTINGER RULES - Got My Car Dynoed  (fitch)*

XXX







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any more photos?


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: OETTINGER RULES - Got My Car Dynoed  (The Pit)*

no but i got some more old pics but im sure u guys have seen them


----------

